# Tex O Bob and AP hit the GA woods! Day 1



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well Darin (TEX O BOB) flew into Atlanta last night and my daughter and I went to get him, on the way home we discussed the whereabouts of the morning whitetail hunt, I told Tex I had a stand hung for him in some white oaks and that should be a pretty good option to taking some deer, so this morning I walked him into the woods and showed him the tree with acorns falling like crazy as I walked away I knew he should get a shot at something! I snuck down about 400 yards from him and got in a ground blind in a good deer travel corridor overlooking a a freshly pawed scrape with a series of rubs close by, shortly after daybreak I spotted a nice 130 ish class buck freshen the scrape followed by 4 more smaller bucks, all were out of longbow range but well worth watching at 40 yards! I got out about 9 am and starting back to see how Tex fared, I took a different route and did more scouting finding a bunch of fresh scrapes and rubs very close to the White Oak ridge I was hoping Tex got a shot or two since he can kill 12 deer total here consisting of two bucks! As I approached his stand he asked me to do a favor for him, I of course being very easy going and ALWAYS willing to help, said sure buddy what is it? He asked me to walk out about 15 yards and told me to stop, then asked me if I could grab the bloody broken wood shaft!  He climbed down and we started to take up the blood trail and at the end we found this ....................



















He made a nice shot as evidenced by this set of lungs.....................

Look at that three bladed Snuffer hole through that lobe!









He is back in the woods this evening without me since I have a daughters play to attend to but I am sure he will have more pics and a story to add. Well until then I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job getting him on some deers. Nice job Tex. But what the heck are you doing with Gloves on ?.Now get a bigger one and in joy those steaks.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job Tex. Thats a nice deer. Wheres the camo?? Dont people over there wear camo? Deer probrably thought you was Elmer Fudd


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Job. Looks and sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

(This is tex-o-bob under AP's name)

AP banned the the use of cammo this year. I'm wearing my custom Day One fleece/windproof loden pants, with hat to match, and a nice wool plaid shirt I got on ebay for 7 bucks. 8) AP said I _*disapeared*_ in the trees with this outfit on and I beleive him. That little buck looked right up at me three times before I let the air out of him and he just stared right through me at 12 yards. Baaaah! Cammo, we dont need no stinking cammo! :twisted:

Saturday is selbow/loincloth day with stone points on our arrows. 8)

More to come... :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> (This is tex-o-bob)
> 
> *Saturday is selbow/loincloth day with stone points on our arrows. *
> 
> More to come... :wink:


 *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Cooool... How's the Georgia weather?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Anaconda Pintler":2ht5o654](This is tex-o-bob)
> 
> *Saturday is selbow/loincloth day with stone points on our arrows. *
> 
> More to come... :wink:


 *\-\* *\-\*[/quote:2ht5o654]

Jealousy, night and day it tourtures me.... 8)



> How's the Georgia weather?


45 degrees in the mornings, 65-70 during the day. (too hot)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Darin.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on your first whitetail buddy! Who knew Al Boreland's shirts were really for hunting?


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

After seeing the pics, I think I bumped into Tex on Hoyt's Peak this year....

Nice little Whitetail.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> After seeing the pics, I think I bumped into Tex on Hoyt's Peak this year....
> 
> Nice little Whitetail.


I think he rides his wheelers up there!!! :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice deer Tex... I was gonna comment on the wool. DOesn't that get unbearably hot in that humid weather over there?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nice deer Tex... I was gonna comment on the wool. DOesn't that get unbearably hot in that humid weather over there?


Ya, but humid and 40 degrees is one cold muther hubbard! :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Mona called it.... You look like Dopey in those pictures. :lol: Hi Hoe Hi Hoe. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, well those deer didn't care what I looked like. I was stone cold death from above. :twisted:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That is what Darin said each time he walked into the "parlor" " Hi, ho, Hi ho" but what happens in GA stays in GA! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> That is what Darin said each time he walked into the "parlor" " Hi, ho, Hi ho" but what happens in GA stays in GA! :mrgreen:


Shut up AP! _(O)_


----------

